# Lavender & Coriander (Cilantro) for Mite control??



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Thyme is a great mite control and it smells great in the hives. It is sold as Tymol.


----------



## dadux (Feb 23, 2012)

What about planting Thyme around the hives?



EastSideBuzz said:


> Thyme is a great mite control and it smells great in the hives. It is sold as Tymol.


----------



## dadux (Feb 23, 2012)

How close to the hives do you plant it?



EastSideBuzz said:


> Thyme is a great mite control and it smells great in the hives. It is sold as Tymol.


----------

